# SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?



## Patrick30 (17. Januar 2012)

*SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir einen neuen TV zugelegt habe und nun auch HDTV Sender sehen möchte, hab ich mir eine SAT-Schüssel zugelegt. 
Da ich aber noch keine Erfahrung habe bezüglich der Ausrichtung habe ich eine Frage:

Ist die Elevation (32,1°) so richtig eingestellt?  Quelle: Satellite Finder / Dish Pointing Calculator with Google Maps | DishPointer.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir kommt die Schräge zu wenig vor... was denkt ihr?

mfg Patrick


----------



## Murxwitz (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

das ist eine Offset-Schüssel (wie die meisten)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offsetantenne
so bleib zB. Schnee schlechter liegen


----------



## Patrick30 (18. Januar 2012)

ok dankt  

Dann hat sich soweit alles geklärt...


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

wenn dein receiver die signalstärke anzeigt, dann könnte man damit die schüssel ausrichten. 
ansonsten gibts sowas für wenig geld:
günstige Sat-Finder Preisvergleich | Sat-Finder - Preise bei idealo.de

du musst auf jeden fall die schüssel genau ausrichten, sonst hast du nachher probleme bei schlechtem wetter und wolken usw.
1-2 millimeter machen viel aus.


----------



## onslaught (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

Die Winkelskala an der Schüssel ist nur eine grobe Orientierungshilfe. Für den ungestörten digitalen Empfang muss das schon genau justiert werden. 
Mit Hilfe der Eingangssignalstärkeanzeige, (was ein Wort), am Receiver oder mit so einem ^^Sat-Finder geht das.
Wenn du die Schüssel beim freundlichen Fachhändler um die Ecke gekauft hast leiht er dir vlt. ein Messgerät, (so hab ichs gemacht)
da siehst du genau den Pegel.


----------



## Patrick30 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

ok ich werde am Wochenende mal alles montieren ...und mich dann noch mal melden ob alles geklappt hat


----------



## Patrick30 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

So die Schüssel hängt  hat soweit alles geklappt 

hab 4 von 7 Balken bei der Signalstärke ... das Bild ist meiner Meinung Gut 

oder glaubt ihr da ist noch mehr drin? 

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

wie hast du die schüssel ausgerichtet?
mit einem satfinder? mit dem receiver?


----------



## Patrick30 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

hab die Schüssel nach den Werten aus dem Internet ausgerichtet, dann am TV (hab interner Sat Tuner) den Suchlauf gestartet und 19.2E ASTRA 1H mit einer Signalstärke 4 von 7 (gut) gefunden. Nach etwas rumspielen an der Schüssel hab ich aber kein besseres Signal hinbekommen...

hat gerade auch schon recht stark geregnet , hat aber eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf die Signalstärke festgestellt...


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

für astra ist 4 von 7 nicht grad perfekt. da geht auf jeden fall 6 von 7.
besorg dir mal so ein sat finder, ausleihen geht ja auch.
stell es damit optimal ein, dann hast du ruhe.


----------



## Patrick30 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

ok dann kauf ich mir mal so ein Teil ^^ sind ja nicht so teuer 

danke


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*

braucht man doch eh nur einmal, aber was solls^^
kannst ja bei deinen nachbarn und co. die schüssel ausrichten und dir ein paar euros verdienen


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: SAT-Schüssel ... Elevation einstellen?*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> So die Schüssel hängt  hat soweit alles geklappt
> 
> hab 4 von 7 Balken bei der Signalstärke ... das Bild ist meiner Meinung Gut
> 
> ...


 Da das ganze Digital ist, sollte entweder ein perfektes oder garkein Bild zusehen sein. Bei geringer Signalstärke kann es sein, dass das Signal bei Regen oder Schnee zu schwach ist und man kein Bild hat. Leg einfach mal einen feuchten Lappen auf das LNB und schau, ob sich der Empfang stark verschlechtert.


----------

